# East Coast - PA, NY, VT, etc. any recommendations?



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

VT. Pick a base camp and hit up the mountains around it.

Killington area is easily doable for a drive. I have family in Philly still.

You can do Killington for a day. Sugarbush another day (about 45 minutes up Rte 100), 3rd day... maybe Okemo....


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Oiy, people and their inability to read and follow directions. (I'm a fan of Killy, but OP Said not Killington!) For low-key, my suggestion would be Jay Peak. Big mountain, lots of places to cruse/get lost. It is a bit more of a drive than the lower VT resorts, but quite a good scene. It is about as "West" as you will get on the east (Unless you want to drive up to Sugarloaf......which I strongly encourage, as well.)


----------



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

stratton and mount snow are somewhat close to each other... i think theyre the closest vt mountains... less than 4hr drive from nj

killington i think pushes it in terms of riding and then driving back for a same day trip


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

neednsnow said:


> Oiy, people and their inability to read and follow directions. (I'm a fan of Killy, but OP Said not Killington!) For low-key, my suggestion would be Jay Peak. Big mountain, lots of places to cruse/get lost. It is a bit more of a drive than the lower VT resorts, but quite a good scene. It is about as "West" as you will get on the east (Unless you want to drive up to Sugarloaf......which I strongly encourage, as well.)


When you hit up Killington mid-week (as well as Friday)... it won't be crowded.... so it still meets the OP's criteria.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

I live in Willow Grove. I go up to Stowe at least once a year. It will fit your criteria. Amazing Mountain. Been meaning to go to Jay Peak. Heard it's great up there too.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Of the 3 states you mentioned...Definitely VT.

I would suggest Stowe or Sugarbush....or both. Get a hotel located about mid way between both and do a couple days at one and then a couple at the other. Thats what I did last year and am planning to do again next month.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

If you can schedule your trip mid week & not a holiday week, then VT is a great destination. 

Based on your described riding style, I would suggest Sugarbush as one possibility. I have not been to Stowe but the suggestion of doing both Stowe and Sugarbush is a great one. 

I have been to Sugarbush and there is a lot of terrain there that will satisfy. As it is very low key during the week, you should be able to yo-yo ride and get in as much vertical as you can handle. With the two mountains to ride, you should not find yourself running out of terrain.

Have a great trip!!!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

cannon mountain in NH sounds like you'd like it... no lift lines mainly a freeride spot with a few small parks. Run by the state, pretty much a ski/ride only place not much else to do... Its 6-7 hours from philly and on the way you'll drive past 3 other resorts to go too if you dont like cannon... 2 of those resorts you drive past are within 20 minutes of cannon.


----------



## belowe (Jan 12, 2014)

check out jay peak for sure. i do love sugarbush still has that old vermont feel. sunday river maine is also good but a little out of your driving range. killington is also a great bet always solid. sorry for the vagueness


----------



## FleaFlicker (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the recommendations, I'm looking into jay peak VT at this moment... It looks sick and Im Hoping that my girl will just enjoy the waterpark there while I hit the slopes.

I've actually been to cannon in NH, about a decade ago- awesome riding and I remember hitting some out of bounds trail there... that sure was fun. Maybe I'll get out that way some other time. I'd recommend it to anyone, but I'm hoping that VT has a secret stash of awesomeness that will blow that experience out of the water for me.

Now I'll just be waiting for a storm to pump itself up and look promising, ideally Id get up there about a day before they get dumped on, and just ride for two or three days straight... I'm self employed so Im not beholden to a set schedule right now (it's my off season) so I'll be waiting for a good chance of scoring some real powder.


----------



## Crono139 (Jul 7, 2012)

Killington, Pico and Okemo. You can stay near Rutland to be within 40 minutes of all 3.

EDIT: There's always Elk if the GF starts blabbing about a long drive.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

FleaFlicker said:


> Thanks for all the recommendations, I'm looking into jay peak VT at this moment... It looks sick and Im Hoping that my girl will just enjoy the waterpark there while I hit the slopes.


Full Disclosure: Jay can be a real sleepy area off the resort. You'll be with the lady, so I don't assume you'll be wanting late nights (at least not out of the room), so you should be fine. I haven't been there since the WaterPark went in a few years ago, but that has been a nice draw for many. All sorts of good tree areas and when they get snow, they get snow!


----------



## FleaFlicker (Jan 28, 2014)

neednsnow said:


> Full Disclosure: Jay can be a real sleepy area off the resort. You'll be with the lady, so I don't assume you'll be wanting late nights (at least not out of the room), so you should be fine. I haven't been there since the WaterPark went in a few years ago, but that has been a nice draw for many. All sorts of good tree areas and when they get snow, they get snow!


Yes, that's definitely consistent with what I've read about Jay Peak. I don't really care about nightlife on this mission, plus my girl and I bring the funky psychedelic party wherever we go so it aint no thang if you know what I mean. 

I'll be watching the weather for some snow. I want to wait until it's going to be siiiiiiiiick and then my plan is to just drop everything and go, hopefully arriving about a few hours before the storm does.

Looking over at the snow reports and history, it seems like a good bet that they will get hammered at one point February through the end of March. Each year they have recorded weather events when buttloafs of snow start dumping and piling up over a 48 hour period. That's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm right up 95 from you in Bucks Co. I've made many a snow-chasing weekend. My best VT snow days have been in Feb/March. Caught a few feet in Jay a bunch of years back and 3 feet in Killy the same year, March 16th. I haven't been around the past two years to hit New England, but yeah, Keep an eye on Noaa.gov in March and you should be good. Be sure not to pull the trigger too early. A 25-50 inch base is ok, but untill they have all runs open, I'm not interested in playing. Access to all the mtn is when the going gets good!


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Jay offers an experience unlike any other resort in the east. Stowe would be my second pick but theres absolutely nothing reasonable expense wise at Stowe.


----------

